# Police Certificate for Canada Visa



## yogibear13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in the process of finalising my visa application for Canada working holiday visa.

I am an Australian who has been living in the UK for ~4.5 years. One of the things I need to submit of the visa is a police certificate, but I have no idea if this is needed from Australia, the UK, or indeed any other country. There is nothing I can find on the site to indicate this, and apparently they have a 30-day time to respond to email questions.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to hone your Googling skills,
Search


----------



## yogibear13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes I did notice that, but the site also seems to indicate that police certificates are required when immigrating to Canada or seeking permanent residency. Surely a working holiday visa doesn't fall under that? I'd have to obtain 4 police certificates which would be an expensive and time consuming process for which I'd reconsider if I can be bothered. Seems a bit over the top for something that's a temporary work permit.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

So obviously you think/believe that anyone with a criminal record for theft, violent offences etc should be admitted to Canada because it's just a working holiday? Give your head a shake. You wouldn't be admitted for a two week vacation if you have a criminal record, and rightfully so.


----------



## yogibear13 (Jun 25, 2013)

No, I've lived in a number of different countries since I was 18, some of which are going to be very difficult to get a police certificate from. They ask on the application to provide details of any convictions which is fair enough. And just wanted to check if this is the same process for working holiday visa as for permanent immigration.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yogibear13 said:


> Yes I did notice that, but the site also seems to indicate that police certificates are required when immigrating to Canada or seeking permanent residency. Surely a working holiday visa doesn't fall under that? I'd have to obtain 4 police certificates which would be an expensive and time consuming process for which I'd reconsider if I can be bothered. Seems a bit over the top for something that's a temporary work permit.


Of course a police certificate is needed as we need to maintain some sort of control over who enters the country.


----------



## yogibear13 (Jun 25, 2013)

colchar said:


> Of course a police certificate is needed as we need to maintain some sort of control over who enters the country.


I personally think it ought to be unnecessary to obtain a police certificate from EVERY country you've lived since you were 18 in order to come to Canada for a year. perhaps if you tick yes to the "any convictions" box the requirements could stiffen.

Anyway, if that's the way it is, that's the way it is.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi yogibear13, its just a police certificate-WHV require this from everyone - just get one and be done with it.

Doesnt take long to get, with in a week or just over a week.


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

In my visa application experience I submitted the police report from the country of citenship I was applying from. For example I was applying as a resident from another country but listed Aust as country of citizenship on the form therefore had to only supply an Aust police form.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Neely said:


> In my visa application experience I submitted the police report from the country of citenship I was applying from. For example I was applying as a resident from another country but listed Aust as country of citizenship on the form therefore had to only supply an Aust police form.


I think that was providence rather than design.


----------

